# Washing Machine Not Working After Power Outage



## PoleCat

If you can't easily reach the plug turn off the breaker. Then turn it back on after a minute.


----------



## jte1130

Thanks PoleCat. I've already unplugged and also turned the breaker off and on. There is definitely power going to it as the dryer runs. They are a stacked unit with the same plug. I've read about different internal reset mechanisms but can't find anything for this model.


----------



## PoleCat

jte1130 said:


> Thanks PoleCat. I've already unplugged and also turned the breaker off and on. There is definitely power going to it as the dryer runs. They are a stacked unit with the same plug. I've read about different internal reset mechanisms but can't find anything for this model.


The only reset is removing power that I could see in the manual.


----------



## concrete_joe

if killing power doesnt fix then it will be suspect that the outage caused failure of a control board. many machines today have fault code readout, but if you cant get that either then you will need your control board(s) checked by someone who can check them and/or replace the controls.

i always recommend a power surge wall-wart for electronic based items, doesnt always save the item, but helps.

you could buy new controls via online parts place, try it to see if it fixes problem, if not then return the parts, etc.

or, spend that $75 for a tech to come out to press the buttons and what-not just to tell you "yep, not working, you need new controls".


----------

